# HILFE ???ASUS G1S defekt??? HILFE



## phoenix86 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi, 
hab ein RIESEN Problem und zwar hab ich ein Asus G1S bei dem von vorhin auf jetzt 
Grafikfehler auftauchen! Wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin is nix davon zu
erkennen, aber sobald ich im Spiel bin oder  auf einer Inet-Seite mit bewegten
Bildern kommen die Grafikfehler auf, wie auf dem angehängten Bild zu sehen!
Hab das NB nicht übertaktet alles beim alten gelassen außer das XP Pro
anstatt (wie im Neu-Zustand) Vista-Ultimate drauf läuft!

Bitte um schnelle und hilfreiche Feedbacks eurer seits, bin den Tränen nahe

Mfg phoenix


----------



## riedochs (3. Februar 2008)

Installiere mal die Grafiktreiber neu, wenn dann keine Besserung auftritt scheint die Grafikkarte hin zu sein


----------



## v3rtex (3. Februar 2008)

Genau, erstmal neue Grafiktreiber installieren.

Dann die Temperatur messen, z.b. mit HWMonitor


Ein defekter Bildschirm kann man ausschliessen, da dein Screenshot mit dem Monitor nix zu tun hat^^

Wenn jetzt auf dem Scrennshot keine Fehler, aber auf dem Monitor Fehler wären, wäre wirklich der Bildschirm kaputt.


----------



## phoenix86 (4. Februar 2008)

Hmmm Komisch ,

heut morgen angemacht nochmal ins Spiel gegangen, keine Grafikfehler mehr 
da?! Soll ich trotzdem was machen oder gilt die Devise NtarS?

Danke auf jedenfall schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## X_SXPS07 (8. Februar 2008)

Warte erstmal, wenn es noch mal auftreten solte noch mal einen Screen machen und dann die Treiber neuinstallieren und wenn das auch nichts hilft dich vl mal an asus wenden


----------



## svyat (21. November 2008)

Hallo,

phoenix86, hat dir ein Trieberwechsel geholfen?

Ich habe gerade genau das gleiche Problem. Besser gesagt es hat genauso angefangen. Mittlerweile ist es dazu gekommen dass ich auf dem Desktop unter Vista 2 mal schwere Grafikfehler hatte, wonach der PC abgestürzt ist. Nach dem zweiten Mal funzte die Ausgabe auf den Bildschirm nicht mehr obwohl er richtig gebootet hat und ich mich auch ohne Anzeige bei Windows einloggen konnte. Die Ursache also lag klar an der Grafikkarte. Nach mehrmaligem neustarten funktioniert es wieder.
Hab nun Angst dass es bald vorbei ist, und meine Graka ganz den Geist aufgibt.
Hast du dein G1S evtl. inzwischen schon einschicken müssen? Falls ja, wie lange hat's gedauert?
Allgemein dein aktueller Stand des Problems würd mich sehr interessieren. 
Danke schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## phoenix86 (21. November 2008)

Hatte es mittlerweile mal wieder, war aber auch so schnell wieder vorbei wie es gekommen ist!
Also beim Service nimmt sich Asus anscheinend sehr viel Zeit ein Kumpel vertreibt Asus Notebooks
(darunter auch das G1S), er meinte 3-4 Monate seien keine seltenheit!
Am besten sei es sich an einen Asus Servicepartner zu wenden (Asus-Hotline nachfragen!).
Laut diversen Inet-Foren in den USA liegt es am NVidia-Grafikchip oder auch am sog. "Flexing".
Wie gesagt bei mir war es wieder weg, werde mein NB vor Ablauf der Garantie
mal "prophylaktisch" einschicken. 

Öhm wegen Treiberwechsel gibts bei NB Grafiktreiber nur 1ne Anlaufstelle LaptopVideo2Go.com!
Vorher aber bitte mit DriverCleaner PE drüber gehen .
Hab bei mir jetzt den 180.48er drauf fürs Vista Ultimate 32bit!

Hoffe konnte helfen.

mfg phoenix86


----------

